# 3Rensho fixed gear completed



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's finally back from the painter.... I couldn't be happier with the result

Back in December I bought a neglected 3Rensho Keirin frame from Japan. My plan was to turn it into my primary fixie..... After a couple of months of collecting parts and having the frame repainted, it's finally done.... Now I need it to stop raining so I can go for a ride..

Here are the particulars

Frame: 3Rensho 50cm Keirin frame modified for a front brake and bottle cage. The frame was restored/modified by David Cheakas of Southwest Frameworks in Dallas.... I provided the frame and NOS decals from Yellow Jersey and David did the rest... Thanks David

Saddle/seatpost: Brooks Swallow w/ a Dura Ace 7400A seatpost. I painted the flutes and polished the post myself

Headset: Hatta Swan

Bar/Stem: Nitto w/Brooks leather tape. Brake lever is Nashbar cyclocross lever stripped and polished

Brake: Dura Ace 7402

Crankset: Dura Ace 7600 165mm track cranks w/ 50T Dura Ace track ring. 7600 bottom bracket

Wheels: Dura Ace 7600 hubs laced to Velocity silver rims. The rear hub was respaced to 110mm using a conversion kit from Japan. The rear cog is Phil Wood 19t. Michelin Krylion tires

Total cost is around $2200...Yes its a lot of money but since this bike will see more miles than any other, it's a bargin compared to some carbon wonder bike....

I hope to get a good ride in tomorrow.. :thumbsup: 

Here are some pics starting with the "before" pics


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The restored finished product


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

More....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

And finally.....

Also, I recently found a 3Rensho road frame so check over on the retro board later this weekend for some pics of that bike


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Great color, cool seat post. The Velocities without stickers resemble old CXP 30s - very nice.

Those slogans like " Super Record Export" or "Super Strong" remind me of stuff they would put on t-shirts in the old country, like "Varsity Bowling 47 V.A.T. est. 1922 homerun". Very American sounding, very non-native use of language and very funny.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

seeborough said:


> Great color, cool seat post. The Velocities without stickers resemble old CXP 30s - very nice.
> 
> Those slogans like " Super Record Export" or "Super Strong" remind me of stuff they would put on t-shirts in the old country, like "Varsity Bowling 47 V.A.T. est. 1922 homerun". Very American sounding, very non-native use of language and very funny.



I always found it strange that the Keirin bikes all use English script when this version of professional Keirin racing is a homegrown Japan only sport.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Outstanding Dave! Very nice paint job!!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

seeborough said:


> Those slogans like " Super Record Export" or "Super Strong" remind me of stuff they would put on t-shirts in the old country, like "Varsity Bowling 47 V.A.T. est. 1922 homerun". Very American sounding, very non-native use of language and very funny.


True.... but at least they're not as bad as Engrish slogans. 

Engrish.com


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nicely done*

You're right. I didn't realize how rough the frame was with the corrosion. I like the plate by the chain stays. Wait until you see the one on the Katana. So the painter/builder did the water bottle bosses and also drilled the fork? Must have decent clearance on the crown. My Samson clearance the crown is so tight I'm not sure you could rill it for a front brake. You have any idea of the frame vintage?


Dave Hickey said:


> The restored finished product


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

boneman said:


> You're right. I didn't realize how rough the frame was with the corrosion. I like the plate by the chain stays. Wait until you see the one on the Katana. So the painter/builder did the water bottle bosses and also drilled the fork? Must have decent clearance on the crown. My Samson clearance the crown is so tight I'm not sure you could rill it for a front brake. You have any idea of the frame vintage?


The builder brazed on the cage mounts...I drilled the fork myself(prior to sending it to him)... The brake shoes are at the very top(39mm) and the brake mounting bolt just clears the bottom of the headset race...

It works perfectly but any shorter clearance and I'd have issues

I haven't been able to determine vintage but since it's 110mm rear spacing it's probably not any newer than mid 80's


----------



## vatukoula gold (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

What a transformation! Great job. The rain must be driving you crazy, but it's bad luck (in my book) to take your first ride on a new bike in the rain.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

tarwheel2 said:


> What a transformation! Great job. The rain must be driving you crazy, but it's bad luck (in my book) to take your first ride on a new bike in the rain.


Thanks...BTW, I did a quick ride around the block last night and the Swallow was instantly comfortable...... I don't think I'll have any issues making the transition from a B17 and Swift to the Swallow


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

beautiful! great job!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

It's nice to see the winter projects emerge from their cocoons.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Great job by you and your painter! Looks like it was worth the loooong wait. I particularly like the tires and the new saddle. I'm assuming the rust around the dropouts and track ends weren't too bad. Pretty nice transformation. Are the rest of your "fleet" going to feel neglected?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thommy said:


> Great job by you and your painter! Looks like it was worth the loooong wait. I particularly like the tires and the new saddle. I'm assuming the rust around the dropouts and track ends weren't too bad. Pretty nice transformation. Are the rest of your "fleet" going to feel neglected?


Thanks, the rust wasn't too bad...The trackends were fine..The fork had some pitting but Southwest Frameworks filled in the pits with brass... There was also a dent in the tope tube that was filled in as well.

I'm leaving for a long test ride:thumbsup:


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I always found it strange that the Keirin bikes all use English script when this version of professional Keirin racing is a homegrown Japan only sport.


Campagnolo's name choices are just as odd. Chorus, Record, Super Record, Daytona, Centaur and Sportman? Maybe it's merely about looking and sounding American?

My little French-German nephews think English words are cool. Any word, really...


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

that's a beautiful bike dave. absolutely. let us know how she felt when you get back from your ride.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Very pretty!
Did you have any trouble finding the transfers/decals? I have an old frame of my Dad's that is vintage 50's or so and was wondering where you sourced those.
Hope it rides as nice as it looks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

qwertzy said:


> Very pretty!
> Did you have any trouble finding the transfers/decals? I have an old frame of my Dad's that is vintage 50's or so and was wondering where you sourced those.
> Hope it rides as nice as it looks!



The decals are NOS from the Yellow Jersey in Madison, WI. Yellow Jersey used to be a 3Rensho importer...


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Beauty, Dave!

How does a May fixed gear Texas Train ride sound? I'm hoping I'll have something new by then.

Flyn G


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FlynG said:


> Beauty, Dave!
> 
> How does a May fixed gear Texas Train ride sound? I'm hoping I'll have something new by then.
> 
> Flyn G


We are tenatively shooting for May 9th....We're doing Forth Worth to Dallas this year


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful job! Honestly, what you spent sounds like a good value to me. Enjoy the miles!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

damn dave...beautiful. really really well done. someday i'll put something together much like that. i love those hubs...super cool.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Great job dave! I have a soft spot for 3Rensho. A cyclist in my group has a track and road bike. Too bad they're built for midgets!

(I'm 6'2" and I've yet to see a 3Rensho larger than a 58cm)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A couple of pics from my ride....I took it out for 2 hours today.... I loved every minute of it.... metric century tomorrow


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I have to say the bike looks awesome Dave. 

I also have to hand it to Yellow Jersey for always having NOS stuff from... well the dawn of bikes. Sure, you pay a price, but where else are you going to find it right?


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I knew these photos were coming so I picked my moment to view 'em. Latest arrival bathed and in bed, number 2 quiet on the sofa and the prep for dinner done (having a crack at making gnocchi for the first time!).

Just open a nice bottle of NZ Pinot Gris and got a small plate of prosciutto on the side.

Well worth the set up! Great photos. A really good job. You know I don't lurk on the fixie forum much, but glad I looked the other day and saw this was upcoming. I want one now, or a Nagasawa or Kalavinka or all of 'em.

Bike aside I wish I didn't live atop a 5k gorge, me wants to start riding fixed.

Suprised you went Brooks, thought you'd dig out another Regal, har har.

I think it's great, love the red with yellow decals. Don't you own something else in similar livery?

How's it handle on the road? Fairly well I assume.

Let me know when you see a nice 56cm come up - yeah right.......


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet ride DH, look forward to reading some ride reports. What did they fill the dent in the TT with?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks Guys,,,

Dannyboy- My JP Weigle has almost the exact paint scheme...My guess is Peter Weigle patterned the design off 3Rensho. 

Kiwisimon- he filled the dent in the top tube with silver solder


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

What can I say that hasn't already been said.

Just a drop dead gorgeous bike. Well worth it. When you come west again bring both 3 Renshos. We'll do a fixed and a geared ride.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

That is super nice, hope I catch you out riding one of these days and get to see that beauty in person.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks good Dave.









Not too sure about the pedals...


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> The decals are NOS from the Yellow Jersey in Madison, WI. Yellow Jersey used to be a 3Rensho importer...


Probably not the place to look for decals for an English Claud Butler


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

qwertzy said:


> Probably not the place to look for decals for an English Claud Butler


How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CLAUD-BUTLER-de...hash=item310098258800&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful build, Dave. The details are terrific - elegant bars and brake combo; seat post; stem. I love the paint. I'll meet y'all in Fort Worth May 9th!!!


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Dave.
No excuse not to paint it now :thumbsup:


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Excellent!*

"Nuff said.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> We are tenatively shooting for May 9th....We're doing Forth Worth to Dallas this year


Please, keep me updated.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

beautiful Dave! I can't say much more except droooool!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

what a sweet build. Looks great. What's the geometry?


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

very nice job, roomie.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

cmg said:


> what a sweet build. Looks great. What's the geometry?



thanks,.,,,The geometry is 49.5cm ctc on the seat tube with a 52cm top tube... It's about 1cm smaller than I like but I had no problem making it work


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice looking ride... I love the "before" to after shots..


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

finally got a chance to check out this thread. great work.

just curious, what did the frame + restoration cost? it came out great. i wish you rode a 58cm tho.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Holy crap, that is beautiful. Good work.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

tomk96 said:


> finally got a chance to check out this thread. great work.
> 
> just curious, what did the frame + restoration cost? it came out great. i wish you rode a 58cm tho.



Cost of the restoration was as follows

Frame/Fork-$580 shipped from Japan
NOS decals- $88
Restoration- $303

Total $971 for the restored frame/fork


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Did the painter also do the flutes in the post? What's the gearing? Super job.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Never mind - just read the entire thread - how did you polish the post?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bigman said:


> Never mind - just read the entire thread - how did you polish the post?


Here's a thread about polishing old parts...I've been using this method for years...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=163707#poststop

It really isn't difficult..Just be careful with the Lye.....Easy Off Oven cleaner works too but it takes a little longer


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

Been waiting for this thread since you got the frame. Really wanted to see the finished products. Was not disappointed. Your bikes are always so classy. Enjoy it.


----------



## Johnny LaRoux (Jun 29, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Here's a thread about polishing old parts...I've been using this method for years...
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=163707#poststop
> 
> It really isn't difficult..Just be careful with the Lye.....Easy Off Oven cleaner works too but it takes a little longer


Dave, do you think the lye would work to remove the grey coating on my Shimano 600/Ultegra brake calipers? Great brakes, but I never liked the grey...

Maybe I'll be the guinea pig and try it anyway!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Johnny LaRoux said:


> Dave, do you think the lye would work to remove the grey coating on my Shimano 600/Ultegra brake calipers? Great brakes, but I never liked the grey...
> 
> Maybe I'll be the guinea pig and try it anyway!


If it's anondized, yes it will.... If it's paint, no....... I think they are anodized


----------

